# "She was running a bit hot"



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Got this as part of an ebay junkyard.



















I've see a few with burned brushes but this looks like it was actively burning for awhile. There is actually a bubble or drop of plastic forming.

Tom


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

looks "minty" to me... 


or is that crispy?!?!


----------



## Ohio_Danimal (Jan 13, 2012)

that'll buff right out:thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

It was probably on its best lap right before that happend, Oh well time for brush cups, it will be just fine,

Boosted


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

"You are bidding on a highly collectable one off test shot chassis..." or "microwave modified" lol


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

I remember those day's well. The smell, the sound and oh yeah. the laughing.
Till we seen what it did to the track. 
That's a real beauty ya got there. Museum piece if I may say so.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Forget the wal-wart, go direct to the outlet. Amazing what 110 volts will do. LOL!!


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Kinda funny i bought a Falmethrower race set a few years ago and one of the chassis was almost that bad. I took the gear plate out cleaned it up and ohmed er out 16 ohms all around put it another chassis ans it ran great . i guess why it was a melter cuz she ran soo good. Durable lil suckers those t jets are by golly.
Clyde-0-mite


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Man that is toasty! That had to take some time to develop that much heat. That had to be a sitch where power was left on for a while with that car on a the track when nobody was around. :drunk:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

"What a wonderful chassis to race or collect!!!!" :lol:


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

It reminds me of my younger days (before there were disclaimers and warning labels to protect us kids LOL!!) when we would sprinkle cars with lighter fluid and make some flaming laps for fun. Then Mom would yell "what the hell is burning down there in the basement"?? And we lived to tell about it.:jest:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

It's just a flesh wound....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ohio_Danimal said:


> that'll buff right out:thumbsup:


hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)




----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


>


I'm not even asking what the hell this is???


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Looks like a Cajun blackened pancake to me. Add a little Louisiana hot sauce and an ice cold beer and now you're talking "breakfast of champions."


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

bobwoodly said:


> Got this as part of an ebay junkyard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't think even "Scotty", could put this 1 back 2gether 4 Capt. Kirk :drunk:

Bubba 123


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Bet the owner wanted a premium price for that custom one of a kind chassis :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Is that what you call a 'drop arm' ???


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Sauteed and simmered.
>Tom<


----------

